# Willow moptop grows like a weed



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

and she loves dirt!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk Donna - I LOVE HER... She's so cuddly with that gorgeous teddy bear coat and look at that smile! What a wee honey bunny! Just beautiful and I love her mop top! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Ruth! She has perpetual bad hair day  It just grows so fast. I think she was just at the groomer two weeks ago.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah she's gorgeous!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love it! It's like she has just waking up hair.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Willow is the best! She is gorgeous, I like to see her as that's what I imagine ruby to be like as she gets a bit bigger (but not as much tux) - ruby has impaired vision due to the growth on her fringe haha,


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is lovely. Little miss tatty head! Just love her!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute with her little bed head


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Willow is the best! She is gorgeous, I like to see her as that's what I imagine ruby to be like as she gets a bit bigger (but not as much tux) - ruby has impaired vision due to the growth on her fringe haha,


I do try to keep it out of her eyes but other than that I have given up! 
I show Rudy around the office all the time. That picture with Boo was too much! I am surprised you did not hear the ohh and ahhs from here.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so beautiful, starting to look grown up, I love her fluffy head and adorable face.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

love her! Frizz has such unruly hair he actually got third place in the fancy dress class at our local dog show today and he didn't even dress up! My daughter went as Little Bo Beep and Frisbee made the perfect sheep


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I totally ADORE Willow! She has such beautiful colouring, and the cutest face ever! She is definitely a very special Poo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> She is so beautiful, starting to look grown up, I love her fluffy head and adorable face.


Your little beauty must be getting big too. Now she is an amazing color. So unique. Love to see her hint hint


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Anita said:


> love her! Frizz has such unruly hair he actually got third place in the fancy dress class at our local dog show today and he didn't even dress up! My daughter went as Little Bo Beep and Frisbee made the perfect sheep


What? No pictures???


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh go on then...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is awesome!!! They are the cutest!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I do try to keep it out of her eyes but other than that I have given up!
> I show Rudy around the office all the time. That picture with Boo was too much! I am surprised you did not hear the ohh and ahhs from here.


Ha that's nice, here she is in desperate need of that fringe trim - I have the groomer coming next week for R&R - poor Ralph has now developed large matts - overnight!!! He might be going shorter than I would like


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha that's nice, here she is in desperate need of that fringe trim - I have the groomer coming next week for R&R - poor Ralph has now developed large matts - overnight!!! He might be going shorter than I would like


That is exactly what happened to Jake. I pray Willow's adult coat is better.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Your little beauty must be getting big too. Now she is an amazing color. So unique. Love to see her hint hint











I know Willow and Jakes coats cause to alot of worry, but they always look amazing so you are doing it right I am still living in a niave dream that Arlo and Savannah will have the amazing non matting gene! I actually clipped Arlos face this week and it looked fine, Savannah needs a around the eyes trim, she has such different face shape and furr to Arlo. They were due to go to a new groomer, but when she said if she felt they needed a body trim to keep in with the look she would insist on doing it, I cancelled, I want to keep my Arlo as shaggy as I can for as long as I can and I don't want anyone touching Savannahs baby curls just yet, so the hunt is on for another more understanding groomer!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> View attachment 16266
> 
> 
> I know Willow and Jakes coats cause to alot of worry, but they always look amazing so you are doing it right I am still living in a niave dream that Arlo and Savannah will have the amazing non matting gene! I actually clipped Arlos face this week and it looked fine, Savannah needs a around the eyes trim, she has such different face shape and furr to Arlo. They were due to go to a new groomer, but when she said if she felt they needed a body trim to keep in with the look she would insist on doing it, I cancelled, I want to keep my Arlo as shaggy as I can for as long as I can and I don't want anyone touching Savannahs baby curls just yet, so the hunt is on for another more understanding groomer!


She is starting to look grown up. Her face reminds me of Willow! I am praying for the same amazing gene with Willow. Her coat is already very different than Jake's. It is thinner and more curly. There is hope 
I agree with the grooming. I give a huge list to my groomer and I did not let her cut Willow's body. I learned from Jake. Enjoy the puppy coat just in case


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dream on you lot you know it 'aint gonna happen!!!!! oh well, you never know you may just get lucky, there is a cockapoo near me who has soft wavy curls and they say she just doesn't matt much, i'm sooo jealous. Dudley's coat was shaggy not curly as a pup so I had high hopes....but no, 10 months and it thickened up and then they arrived. Your young 'uns are all looking gorgeous, Donna you know I love Willow, she is such a cheeky girl. If she has to be clipped short in the future I'm sure she will look just as fab as Jake does.
Love Frisbee as a sheep - so funny!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She's soo stunning Donna....love that second picture 

She's very like her Dad who is also a stunner...

xxx


----------

